# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà - điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội

## hantt.163

*Cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 70km, khu du lịch sinh thái nằm ở phía Đông dãy núi Ba Vì này là địa điểm vui chơi lý tưởng cho các đoàn tham quan du lịch một ngày, đặc biệt là vào dịp cuối tuần.*

Xuất phát từ nội thành Hà Nội, bạn có thể đi theo đường quốc lộ 32 hoặc đường cao tốc Láng - Hoà Lạc. Tới thị xã Sơn Tây, rẽ trái lên khu Vườn quốc gia Ba Vì là quang cảnh non nước nên thơ của Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà đã hiện ra trước mắt bạn.


_Toàn cảnh Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà_ (ảnh: internet)




Chắc hẳn là người dân đất Việt ai cũng biết đến truyền thuyết Sơn Tinh – Thủy Tinh cùng cuộc đua tài quyết liệt nơi núi Tản Viên. Bạn sẽ không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi biết khu du lịch sinh thái Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà ngự trị ngay trên Tản Viên Sơn. Giữa khung cảnh non nuớc hữu tình bao la khoáng đạt, mọi dư âm của cuộc sống bận rộn lo toan sẽ tạm thời lui bước, nhường chỗ cho những cảm xúc tuyệt vời bởi được hòa mình vào thiên nhiên.


_Núi non Tản Viên trùng điệp trong sương khói
_



Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà gồm có ba khu: Hạ Sơn, Trung Sơn và Ngoạn Sơn. Nếu như Hạ Sơn hấp dẫn du khách bởi thác Tam Cấp, cùng rất nhiều con suối nhỏ và những cây cầu uốn lượn bắc qua suối như những dải lụa đào, Trung Sơn thu hút khách tham quan với những khu nhà sàn xinh xắn được trang trí đèn lồng mọc lên giữa sườn núi với các món ăn dân dã, đặc sản của vùng núi Ba Vì như gà quay, canh rau sắn nấu cá suối, lặc lày chấm muối vừng…



_Nhà nghỉ giữa lưng chừng núi_


_Nhà sàn với kiến trúc tinh tế mà thân thuộc với miền quê Việt
_



Ngoạn Sơn lại sở hữu vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của thác Cổng trời cao 25m và động Thiên Sơn mô tả truyền thuyết Sơn Tinh Thủy Tinh.


_Thác Cổng Trời_ 

(Wikipedia : _Thác Cổng Trời ..._ Nếu đứng từ chân thác, ta sẽ có cảm giác nếu theo những bậc thác này lên cao, sẽ chạm được đến đỉnh của bầu trời xanh ngắt.)






_Thác Cổng Trời mộng mơ trong vòm lá
_



Không chỉ được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của tự nhiên với núi non trùng điệp, thác suối trong xanh, thảm thực vật phong phú, khách tới Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà còn được tham gia câu cá, du thuyền, tắm và chụp ảnh ở thác, suối và bể bơi nhân tạo.


_Bể bơi nhân tạo giữa núi rừng_


Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội - dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*
Nguồn: nghiengvietnam.net

----------


## mihio

hình như mình chưa có đi thì phải

----------


## lovetravel

thiên sơn đẹp lắm, mọi người nên đi 1 lần

----------


## vstquanghiep

vé vào cửa 200k/người hơi cao, gần bằng thiên đường bảo sơn rồi trong khi lại xa hơn, bên cạnh thì ối khu du lịch vào cửa có 50-70k ngàn. chắc là khu du lịch mới nên vào cửa cao hơn, nhưng tầm đó đi thiên đường bảo sơn cho nhanh

----------


## littlelove

cảnh đẹp, chụp ảnh thì quá tuyệt luôn

----------


## littlegirl

thiên sơn đẹp khỏi phải nói

----------


## thientai206

trời mát như này lên khu Ba vì đấy cũng thích, nhiệt độ thấp hơn hắn í, không khí lại trong lành nữa

----------


## anhduc83

Chỗ này mình đã đến vài lần.. Dịch vụ cũng tàm tạm

----------


## hauke

trên khu Ba Vì giờ nhiều các khu lắm, hút khách cũng tương đối. kể ra thì có Thiên Sơn, Khoang Xanh, Đầm Long, Ao Vua.. 
theo ý kiến cá nhân em thì so sánh các khu như này
- về mặt khoảng cách: mấy khu này same same nhau vì cùng nằm khu chân núi Ba Vì mà. Đường dễ tìm nhất là khu Khoang Xanh, sau đến Thiên Sơn, Ao Vua, Đầm Long
- về mặt diện tích: Thiên Sơn rộng nhất, sau đến Khoang Xanh, Ao Vua, Đầm Long
- về mặt dịch vụ:
xác định đi nghỉ dưỡng thì đến Khoang Xanh, Thiên Sơn. khu Khoang Xanh thì nổi tiếng là cảnh quan tự nhiên, đẹp, ít bị con người nhào nặn, suối thác rì rào, phòng nghỉ ngay giữa lòng rừng và thác.. thích thì tham gia mấy trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, chiều thì đi tắm bùn, khoáng. hết ý luôn.
khu Thiên Sơn thì rộng, không gian yên tĩnh (vì cơ bản không có trò chơi gì mấy), hợp với nhu cầu đang cần không gian yên tĩnh kiểu để tu tâm ấy  :tongue: 
xác định đi chỉ để chơi và chơi hết ngày về thì đi Khoang Xanh, Ao Vua, Đầm Long (riêng khu Ao Vua và Đầm Long thì mạnh về trò chơi nhưng lại không hợp với ng có nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi yên tĩnh... hợp với mấy em bé bé hiếu động :tongue: )

----------


## dung89

Nhìn trong xanh quá, ở gần mà nay mình mới biết

----------


## thaithuy5992

Nhìn cảnh đẹp phết, không biết đi nhiều người có được giảm giá không nhở mọi người cho ý kiến cái, còn rủ đồng mình

----------

